# [SOLVED] aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

ok, i got an Acer Aspire E571, and it was running vista, i didn't really decide to downgrade to XP, i dual booted it, so i have XP and Vista running on it, vista runs fine, but i cannot find ANY drivers for XP, i do not have a lan connection because i don't have the Ethernet controller driver, no sound, nothing. i open the device manager and all of them have the yellow ?. any help? i cannot find them anywhere, ive searched this forum, Google, and none of them work. all i can find are vista drivers, and so far none of them have worked. i hear some vista drivers do work though, not sure witch ones. 

any help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

you will have to check the different component manufacturers and down load them from there


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

Hi,
If you could run Everest under my signature it may help locating your drivers.
Attach the report to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

i found my Ethernet controller, and sound card drivers. i do not as access to the computer as of now, i'll edit this post with the report from everest tomorrow. thanks guys for the help


----------



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

heres the everest report, its attached.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

You need to install the Chipset driver, VGA Controller and Modem.

For the chipset you need NET Framework 3.0:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0b-f857-4a14-83f5-25634c3bf043&displaylang=en

Chipset: ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/ATI/ATi-32bit-Catalyst-79.shtml

This is an older version (ATI Catalyst 7.9), but from my reasearch it appears to be the most stable.

Modem:
The Vista driver may work (It has on others):
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MODEM/OTHER-MODEM-DRIVERS/Acer-Aspire-E571-Modem-Driver.shtml

Let me know how you make out
Bill


----------



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

alright, all of them worked, but when i open device manager there is one more thing with a yellow "?" on it its called "SM Bus Controller"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

This is part of the chipset.

You may have to use the updated catalyst:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp
Uninstall the previous driver in ADD/Remove programs first
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

nope, i uninstalled the CCC and driver i had on, and installed that one and the SM bus controller still isn't recognized


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

HI,
Try to download the *South Bridge* driver seperately and *run* the file. If it does not install then *manually* install it through the *Device Manager*:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp

*Manual install*

Download the *SouthBridge* driver to your Desktop
Make a new folder (Name it SM BUS) in *My Documents*
Click on the *Desktop Icon *(ATI) that you downloaded.
A window will appear, Select: *Run*
Another window will appear to *extract* these files to a folder.
*BROWSE* to the folder you made in *My Documents*

Go to the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the SM Bus controller error.
*Select:* Update Driver
*Select:* No, not this time>Next
*Select:* Install from a list or specific Location (*Advanced*)> Next
*Select:* Include this location in the Search>*BROWSE*BROWSE to the folder (*SM BUS*) you made in My Documents
Here you will find three folders. Select the *SM BUS *folder>OK>Next
See if XP will install it this way.

Let me know if it installs.
Bill


----------



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

ok, so before i install this do i uninstall the driver and CCC i have now?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

No, you should not have to.
Bill


----------



## corl45 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

alright! thanks! it worked perfectly, the only thing that its not recognizing is my printer... but i have those drivers on a CD. so SM bus controller is working and everything. thanks again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: aspire E571 downgrade to xp drivers*

Glad to hear you have it up and running with no errors
Thanks,
Bill


----------

